# Das GT-Programm 2003 Germany



## Michael_GT (17. März 2003)

Damit ihr einen kleinen Überblick über die lieferbaren Modelle für 2003 bekommt hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung:


*MTB*   

*Hardtail* 
Avalanche 2.0 (auch als Disc-Modell lieferbar)
Avalanche 1.0 (auch als Disc-Modell lieferbar)
Avalanche 0.0 
Zaskar Expert 
Zaskar Pro 

*Fully* 

I-Drive 3.0 
I-Drive 2.0 
I-Drive 1.0 
I-Drive 0.0 
I-Drive Expert 
I-Drive Marathon 
Dhi Race 

*Dual / Trail Bikes* 

Chucker 1.0 
Moto 
Ruckus 1.0 
Ruckus 2.0 f/s 
Ruckus 1.0 f/s 

*BMX*  

Das ist mir jetzt zu viel mit Bildern. Die könnt ihr euch auf www.gtbikes.com genauer angucken.

Fueler
Karkass
Bump
Bestwick Team
Bestwick Pro
Performer
Compe
Zone
Power Series XL
Mach 1 Pro
Mach 1 Expert
Mach 1 Mini (in 2 Farben)
Mach 1 Junior

*Kruiser*  

Die kultigen Kruiser gibts auch wieder. (Bilder auch auf www.gtbikes.com)

Glide
Glide de luxe (Mens & Ladies)
Glide Seven
Ultra Glide
Deuce
Motoglide

Last but not least

*Rahmensets*  

Zaskar Expert
Zaskar Pro
Ruckus 1.0
I-Drive 0.0
I-Drive pro
I-Drive Marathon
Ruckus 1.0 f/s

Puh, das wars für 2003.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Tilt (23. März 2003)

Hallo,

wie sind denn die Preise für die Cruiser und wo ist eigentlich der "Dyno Roadster"?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_GT (25. März 2003)

*Preise:*  (alle Preise sind empfohlene VK-Preise)

MTB 
Avalanche 2.0 459 
Avalanche 2.0 disc 559 
Avalanche 1.0 659 
Avalanche 1.0 disc 789 
Avalanche 0.0 disc 1.299 

Zaskar Expert 1.499 
Zaskar Pro 2.399 

i-drive 3.0 999 
i-drive 2.0 1.499 
i-drive 1.0 1.899 
i-drive 0.0 2.889 

i-drive Expert 2.399 
i-drive Marathon 4.699 

Dhi Race 5.299 

Chucker 1.0 659 
Moto 1.099 
Ruckus 1.0 1.399 
Ruckus f/s 2.0 2.599 
Ruckus f/s 1.0 3.699 

BMX 
Fueler 959 
Karkass 599 
Bump 359 

Bestwick Team 1.059 
Bestwick Pro 459 
Performer 359 
Compe 279 
Zone 229 

Power Series XL 599 

Mach 1 Pro 199 
Mach 1 Expert 179 
Mach 1 Junior 159 
Mach 1 Mini 149 

Kruiser 
Glide 329 
Glide de luxe 399 
Glide Seven 399 
Ultra Glide 459 
Deuce 499 
Motoglide 699 

Rahmensets 
Zaskar Expert 499 
Zaskar Pro 499 
Ruckus 1.0 399 
i-drive 0.0 899 
i-drive Pro 1.399 
i-drive Marathon 1.499 
Ruckus f/s 1.0 2.199 

Angaben ohne Gewähr, Änderung und Irrtum vorbehalten


----------



## Tilt (25. März 2003)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank die Liste.

Aber was ist denn nun mit dem "Dyno Roadster"? Der ist doch dieses Jahr auch wieder mit im Programm oder? Wieviel kostet der denn?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Michael_GT (25. März 2003)

Sorry Tilt,

der Roadster ist dieses Jahr nicht in unserem Programm. War uns etwas gewagt, da wir noch keine Erfahrungen mit Kruisern hatten.

Vielleicht 2004, aber nur vielleicht.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Mr.Radical (3. Juni 2003)

Verkuaft ihr auch den Ruckus I-Drive Rahmen? Und um wieviel?

MfG.Chris


----------



## Michael_GT (13. Juni 2003)

Jetzt seh ich den Beitrag erst. Sorry!

Ja, den Ruckus Frame haben wir, ist auch oben in der Liste und Ruckus f/s

Grüße von Michael


----------



## kingmoe (14. Juni 2003)

Hi Michael,

erstmal danke für die Infos. Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei den Frames vom Zaskar Expert (499 ) und Zaskar Pro (499 ) - sind die Rahmen nur optisch verschieden?

mfg

kingmoe


----------



## Michael_GT (16. Juni 2003)

Genau, ist nur die Farbe, die den Unterschied macht.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Staatsfeind (19. Juli 2003)

erledigt


----------



## Kati (27. Juli 2003)

Gibts den Moto auch als einzelnen Rahmen oder nur als Komplettbike?
Wenn ja, für welchen Preis?
Danke für Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_GT (28. Juli 2003)

Das Moto gibt's nur als Komplettbike.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## SonGoku (29. August 2003)

> Avalanche 1.0 disc 789 



Hey!

Dazu würde ich erstens gern wissen, wo & ob ich das noch bekommen kann &
welche Ausstattung des gute Stück hat! Also sozusagen ab Werk! Kannste mir
dabei weiterhelfen...???

Also dat hier (naja nur ebend mit DISC):







Dank schonma vorab...


----------



## Michael_GT (31. August 2003)

Jo, schau ich am Montag dann mal.

Welche Rahmenhöhe??

Grüße von Michael


----------



## SonGoku (1. September 2003)

O.K. mit der Rahmengrösse bin ich mir noch nich ganz sicher...!
Kannst du die möglichen Rahmengrössen gleich mit posten, das wär toll!

Achso, & dann noch eine Sache! Die Gabel scheint mir schon vom Aussehen
her etwas "schwach auf der Brust" ! Da wüsste ich gern, ob ich da evtl. gleich
eine andere ordern könnte. Sollte ne *Manitou Black*  oder die *RS Judy* 
sein. Also ich will natürlich vermeiden, mir diese dann noch zusätzlich zu kaufen.
Da diese ja im Einzelpreis dann immer recht heftig zuschlagen..!! 

Würde das gehen...??
Dank!
SonGoku


----------



## Michael_GT (1. September 2003)

Lieferbar ist das Avalanche 1.0 disc noch in S, L & XL.

Ausstattung findest du hier 

Händlersuche hier 

Leider können wir dir keine andere Gabel einbauen. Die Räder kommen schon so zu uns. Sorry.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Chaka-Checka (4. September 2003)

hi michael...

hast du uns schon so ne liste von 2004 mit preisen, bildern und infos? gibts da schon prospekte für die händler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffnes (6. September 2003)

ist der hinterbau des ruckus fs 1 mit steckachse? und was kostet der rahmen einzeln?


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2003)

Hi Michael & Co.

Ich weiß, dass ihr eine Händlersuche im Web habt, aber: Ist es korrekt, dass es in ganz Hamburg keinen GT-Händler gibt? Wäre sehr schade...

Ich wollte für diese kleine Frage nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen und hoffe, sie ist hier nicht zu sehr fehl am Platze


----------



## Michael_GT (8. September 2003)

@ Chuka-Checka:

Ja, gibt es. Werde diese Woche einen 2004-Thread aufmachen. Dani müßte eigentlich schon Unterlagen haben

@ raffnes:

Der 2003er Rahmen hatte ne Steckachse, kostetet 2199 , ist aber leider Ausverkauft

@ Kingmoe: Traurig aber wahr: Wir haben niemanden in Hamburg.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## paradox (8. September 2003)

ich habe preisliste plus prospekt von der eurobike, und ein hand signiertes von  HANS -NO WAY- REY

besten dank nochmal an martin und michael...



euer stand war absolut spitze und ich spare schon für ein xtc fully...

hmmmmmmm...

geiles ding


mfg 

chris


----------



## SonGoku (10. September 2003)

Manno, ich könnte heulen...!

Als Hardtail - Liebhaber hat man es nicht leicht...!

Ich will ein GT mit dem TripleTriagle - Frame aber
selbst die 2003er Modelle mit einer "normalen"
Ausstattung (Avalanche) schlagen ordentlich zu!
Oder aber beispielsweise das Zaskar Expert (i love it)
mit ner recht guten Ausstattung aber für 1.500 Euro???
Ohne DISC, mit Deore.. usw...??!!

Verglichen mit nem Canyon *Grand Canyon* für 1.299 Euro...






hier zum Grand Canyon 

...kann mich da selbst das Zaskar im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
nicht überzeugen! Gibt es denn da nicht noch irgendeine Alternative???


----------



## Michael_GT (10. September 2003)

Das neue Avalance 0.5 wär vielleicht was. Gibt's für 1199 .

Das Zaskar hat dieses Jahr Kinesis Rohre, vielleicht ist ja das ein Kaufgrund.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## SonGoku (10. September 2003)

Hey Michael!

Jo, dank dir schonma vorab! Das Avalanche 0.5 ist in der Tat eine gute
Alternative! Komisch, als ich das letzte mal auf der Site von GT war gab
es da noch keine Daten zu...!

1.200 Euro erscheinen mir auch recht angemessen! Klingt wirklich super!

Werde ich das Bike zu diesem Preis in jedem von dir angegebenen Laden
finden oder hast du da zufällig direkt Kontakt mit einem bestimmten Geschäft
in Berlin..????

Aber ich danke dir sehr für deinen sehr guten Support!!

SonGoku


----------



## Michael_GT (11. September 2003)

Normalerweise werden unsere Preisempfehlungen übernommen. 

In Berlin haben wir einige Händler, versuch es einfach über die Händlersuche, da findest du sicherlich einen.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## Tilt (11. September 2003)

Hallo Michael,

wie sieht es denn bei GT eigentlich mit Kinderrädern aus? Gibt's da aktuell welche und wie sieht es damit nächstes Jahr im Fühling aus?


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!






http://www.hinter-den-schlagzeilen.info


----------



## Michael_GT (11. September 2003)

Als "Kinderräder" gibt es bei GT die Mach 1-Serie, oder im Racebereich einige Modelle der Power Series.

Von den Mach 1 werden wir, wie 2003 auch, die Modelle liefern können.

Grüße von Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (25. September 2003)

Hallo GT'ler,

habe gerade mit viel Interesse Eure Bikes angeschaut (mal wieder, habe Sie mir auch auf der Eurobike schon merhfach angesehen). 

Dabei war ich etwas enttäuscht, dass es kein Rad, dass Ausstattungsmäßig dem "iDrive Expert" entspricht mit Scheibenbremsen gibt... Ist da noch was in Planung? 

Greets
Bernd

EDIT: Forgett it, habe gerade geschnallt, dass das hier ja noch die 03er sind! Naja es ist schon spät *g*


----------

